# Leo ad un passo dalle dimissioni. C’e Campos.



## admin (21 Maggio 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



La moglie di Leonardo lavora per Sky sport quindi la notizia è da prendere con assoluta PREOCCUPAZIONE!


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



Bruttissimo segno la conferma di Sky.


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



Ciao ciao Milan, è stato bello.


----------



## Zlatan87 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



Povero Diavolo... non vedo assolutamente nulla di positivo all'orizzonte...


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2019)

Staccate la spina


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2019)

Leonardo è un professionista serio, se si dimette è evidente che una di queste opzioni corrisponde alla verità:
1) la società non metterà a disposizione per il mercato quanto pattuito
2) gazidis vuole interferire con le scelte sportive (sarebbe gravissimo non rispettasse i limiti della sua delega)
3) Il milan vuole fargli le scarpe ma lui è troppo furbo e non si farà scaricare le colpe della stagione
4) divergenze sulla scelta del tecnico insanabili (tradotto: rimane Gattuso)


----------



## andreima (21 Maggio 2019)

Ma perché non possiamo mai essere tranquilli


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



Come detto ieri erano troppe le voci per essere una boutade.


----------



## Ninni21 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



MAle male...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



Fosse così sarebbe vero che Gazidis gli tarpa le ali bloccando 3/4 degli acquisti. Sarebbe un segno orrendo anche se Campos sembra buono


----------



## davidelynch (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



Complimenti per il tempismo.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2019)

Ha vinto Rino a quanto sembra. 
Mah, speriamo bene.


----------



## Aron (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



A Leonardo seguirà forse anche Maldini.

Rischiamo un'immigrazione dal Lille e dall'Arsenal.
Intanto faccio notare una cosa:

Moncada---->scuderia Mendes
Campos----->scuderia Mendes


----------



## Capitan T (21 Maggio 2019)

non so se è stato riportato, ma la società poco fà (con tanto di virgolettato) ha comunicato a Repubblica che stamane aveva scritto a riguardo, che Leonardo rimane e i rapporti con Gazidis sono positivi


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



E' un grande dirigente, oltre che un uomo molto intelligente. Sarebbe davvero una brutta notizia, qualora venisse confermata, perché si perderebbe competenza, acume ed affabilità e ancora più a livello di comunicazione. Detto questo, non bisogna perdere la speranza. Al suo posto arriverà uno scopritore di talenti in erba e bisogna augurarsi che possa lavorare bene e sia anche fortunato, in un contesto di progetto tecnico ben definito e coerente: se sarà così, il Milan tornerà ancor prima di quel che si pensa.


----------



## sunburn (21 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Leonardo è un professionista serio, se si dimette è evidente che una di queste opzioni corrisponde alla verità:
> 1) la società non metterà a disposizione per il mercato quanto pattuito
> 2) gazidis vuole interferire con le scelte sportive (sarebbe gravissimo non rispettasse i limiti della sua delega)
> 3) Il milan vuole fargli le scarpe ma lui è troppo furbo e non si farà scaricare le colpe della stagione
> 4) divergenze sulla scelta del tecnico insanabili (tradotto: rimane Gattuso)


Un professionista serio non si dimette nella settimana più importante degli ultimi 6 o 7 anni. Che poi in generale possa avere buoni motivi(quelli che hai elencato)per dimettersi ci sta, ma lo fai tra 5 giorni, NON ora. 
Per quanto le giravolte di Leonardo siano quasi proverbiali, questo mi sembra troppo, quindi aspetto ad esprimermi.


----------



## Manue (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



Assurdo, 
veramente assurdo.

E la proprietà sta zitta.

A ruota mi aspetto che Maldini vada...


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> A Leonardo seguirà forse anche Maldini.
> 
> Rischiamo un'immigrazione dal Lille e dall'Arsenal.
> Intanto faccio notare una cosa:
> ...



Il problema è che dal Lille uno doveva arrivare e non è certo Campos, anche se pare un buon dirigente.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Un professionista serio non si dimette nella settimana più importante degli ultimi 6 o 7 anni. Che poi in generale possa avere buoni motivi(quelli che hai elencato)per dimettersi ci sta, ma lo fai tra 5 giorni, NON ora.
> Per quanto le giravolte di Leonardo siano quasi proverbiali, questo mi sembra troppo, quindi aspetto ad esprimermi.



Non credo si dimetta ora, ma dopo la gara con la Spal.


----------



## Cantastorie (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



Ragazzi, cautela. Tutto ciò che esce da qui a domenica è da prendere con le pinze, perché potrebbe far parte di una strategia per far sentire al sicuro il mister


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



.


----------



## varvez (21 Maggio 2019)

Secondo me è una super trollata. Non sanno nulla di nulla.


----------



## Capitan T (21 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## zlatan (21 Maggio 2019)

Con la conferma di Sky abbiamo la certezza visto i rapporti tra di loro. Mi aspetto per quello che può contare, che l'ufficializzazione avvenga almeno alle 22 e 30 di domenica nn prima, visto che 10 possibilità su cento me le tengo di andare in Champions .Certo il fatto che abbiano fatto uscire questi spifferi, è tipico di una società che ha qualcosa che nn funziona. Naturalmente va via anche Maldini, mentre rimarrà Gattuso per un problema di ingaggio visto che non possiamo permetterci 2 allenatori, e Gattuso rimarrebbe disoccupato, nessuno lo vuole.
Detto questo, ne possiamo solo prendere atto non possiamo fare altrimenti. Elliot è il nostro padrone, e credo che per quanto possibile è nel suo interesse farci tornare in Champions per poterci rivendere bene, in qualche modo prima o poi ce la farà...


----------



## hiei87 (21 Maggio 2019)

Società di indegni. Sono molto deluso anche da Maldini. Con questa muore definitivamente anche il progetto Elliott. Ringraziamo Gadzidis, che da quando è arrivato non ha fatto crescere nemmeno l'erba, e prepariamoci alla conferma di Mr. Veleno


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Un professionista serio non si dimette nella settimana più importante degli ultimi 6 o 7 anni. Che poi in generale possa avere buoni motivi(quelli che hai elencato)per dimettersi ci sta, ma lo fai tra 5 giorni, NON ora.
> Per quanto le giravolte di Leonardo siano quasi proverbiali, questo mi sembra troppo, quindi aspetto ad esprimermi.



Le ha date ufficialmente?..io non ho sentito niente dalla bocca di Leonardo


----------



## zlatan (21 Maggio 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> non so se è stato riportato, ma la società poco fà (con tanto di virgolettato) ha comunicato a Repubblica che stamane aveva scritto a riguardo, che Leonardo rimane e i rapporti con Gazidis sono positivi



Troppe voci, smentite di facciata. Ma ovviamente giusto così, almeno fino a lunedì quando ufficializzeranno il tutto. Se va via perchè non crede nel progetto, lunedì avremo le dimissioni anche di Maldini ovviamente. SOlo il miracolo Champions potrebbe far desistere l'ex capitano secondo me..


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Un professionista serio non si dimette *nella settimana più importante degli ultimi 6 o 7 anni*. Che poi in generale possa avere buoni motivi(quelli che hai elencato)per dimettersi ci sta, ma lo fai tra 5 giorni, NON ora.
> Per quanto le giravolte di Leonardo siano quasi proverbiali, questo mi sembra troppo, quindi aspetto ad esprimermi.



Evidentemente lo sanno tutti incluso lui che abbiamo lo 0% di possibilità che diventi davvero la settimana più importante degli ultimi 6 o 7 anni


----------



## Aron (21 Maggio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che dal Lille uno doveva arrivare e non è certo Campos, anche se pare un buon dirigente.



Se ti riferisci a Pepé, dalla Francia lo danno all'Inter con la Juventus in seconda fila.


----------



## uolfetto (21 Maggio 2019)

comunque come hanno detto in molti su repubblica c'è la smentita ufficiale della società. anche se in questo particolare momento non potrebbe essere altrimenti. secondo me qualcosa di vero sotto c'è, vedremo fra una settimana.


----------



## Goro (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



Sono settimane che gli stanno scaricando tutte le colpe salvando il prode Gattuso: farebbe bene


----------



## Manue (21 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Un professionista serio non si dimette nella settimana più importante degli ultimi 6 o 7 anni. Che poi in generale possa avere buoni motivi(quelli che hai elencato)per dimettersi ci sta, ma lo fai tra 5 giorni, NON ora.
> Per quanto le giravolte di Leonardo siano quasi proverbiali, questo mi sembra troppo, quindi aspetto ad esprimermi.



Chiaro, 
Leo ha chiamato Sky è gli ha detto "va che mi dimetto a breve".
Probabilmente mentre chiamava era nello spogliatoio così che tutta la squadra potesse sentire...

e credo che abbiamo chiamato prima Sky che Ganzidis...


----------



## Aron (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



Chissà i grandi colpi che ci porta la scuderia Mendes. 
In combinazione con Gazidis.
In simultanea con le lotte interne alla proprietà.

Praticamente la tempesta perfetta.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky che conferma tutte le news precedenti Leonardo è vicinissimo a rassegnare le dimissioni da dirigente del Milan. Pronto Campos come sostituto.



Io so solamente che se all'inizio del prossimo campionato, indipendentemente da 4^ posto e EL e minchiate varie, rivedo in squadra uno solo tra Gattuso, Chalanoglu, Suso e RR, chiudo e ci rivediamo tra qualche anno, o forse mai più.


----------



## ventu84090 (21 Maggio 2019)

.


----------

